# Digimon Mystery Dungeon



## Celebi96 (May 23, 2010)

I was thinking how cool it would be if there was a Digimon Mystery Dungeon :sunglasses:
A girl wakes up in the middle of the forest with no memory and finds out that she has turned into a Digimon, will she find someone to guide her through the digital world? Life is cruel esspecially when your being hunted by the god of death Metalphantomon. As the young girl exploers the digital world she encounters a Royal Knight...
You can make your own Character. 

If you want to join in  fill in these applications:


Name:
Age:
Gender:
Species of Digimon:
Digimon/Human:
Personality:
Good/Evil: 
Rookie:
Champion:
Ultimate:
Mega:


This is the main character:

Name: Hikaroo
Age: 13
Gender: Female
Species of Digimon:Guilmon
Human/Digimon: A Human who lost her memory and turned into a Digimon
Personality: Brave, Courageos and Kind
Good/Evil: Good
Rookie:Guilmon
Champion:Growlmon
Ultimate: Wargrowlmon
Mega: Gallantmon

She needs a partner can someone make her partner.

The role-play will be started next Sunday, depends. 

Note: Your character can work for the Royal Knights(OmnimonX, MagnamonX, GallantmonX), Metalphantomon, Metaetemon or Dexmon.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (May 23, 2010)

Can I reserve Dexmon? *looks it up on digimon wiki*


----------



## Celebi96 (May 23, 2010)

Sure.


----------



## Celebi96 (May 24, 2010)

I have a feeling this is going to take a long time... :huh:
If your reading this you can makeup characters.  

But still this thread is very young.:freaked:


----------



## Mike (Dec 29, 2010)

Name:Zero
Age:7 (digimon really dont very in age)
Gender:male 
Species of Digimon:Veemon
Digimon/Human:a digimon  that has allway wanted to explore the world
Personality:childish,and cheerful 
Good/Evil:Good
Rookie:Veemon
Champion:Flamedramon
Ultimate:AeroVeedramon
Mega:Ulforce V-dramon


this seem like it will be fun


----------

